# coolreader3 ebuild

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wollte coolreader3 ebuild ausprobieren. cat coolreader3-3.0.36.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="3"

inherit cmake-utils

if [ "${PV}" == 9999 ]

then

        inherit git

        EGIT_REPO_URI="git://crengine.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/crengine/crengine"

        SRC_URI=""

else

        SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/crengine/CoolReader3/cr3-${PV}/cr3_${PV}.orig.tar.gz"

        S=${WORKDIR}/cr3-${PV}

fi

HYP_ARCH="AlReader2.Hyphen.zip"

DESCRIPTION="CoolReader - reader of eBook files (fb2,epub,htm,rtf,txt)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.coolreader.org/"

SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

                 hyphen? ( http://alreader.kms.ru/AlReader/${HYP_ARCH} )"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="qt4 +wxwidgets hyphen"

DEPEND="sys-libs/zlib

        media-libs/libpng

        virtual/jpeg

        media-libs/freetype

        wxwidgets? ( app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets

                >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8 )

        qt4? ( x11-libs/qt-core:4

                x11-libs/qt-gui:4 )

        hyphen? ( app-arch/unzip )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        media-fonts/corefonts"

src_prepare() {

        # fix for amd64

        if use amd64; then

                sed -e 's/unsigned int/unsigned long/g' -i "${S}/crengine/src/lvdocview.cpp" \

                || die "patching lvdocview.cpp for amd64 failed"

        fi

}

src_configure() {

        CMAKE_USE_DIR="${S}"

        CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="Release"

        if use qt4 && ! use wxwidgets; then

                mycmakeargs="-D GUI=QT"

        elif use wxwidgets && ! use qt4; then

                . "${ROOT}/var/lib/wxwidgets/current"

                if [[ "${WXCONFIG}" -eq "none" ]]; then

                        die "The wxGTK profile should be selected!"

                fi

                mycmakeargs="-D GUI=WX"

        else

                die "Only one GUI must be selected"

        fi

        cmake-utils_src_configure

}

src_install() {

        cmake-utils_src_install

        if use hyphen; then

                cd "${WORKDIR}"

                insinto /usr/share/crengine

                find . -name "*hyphen*pdb" -exec \

                        doins {} \;

        fi

        dosym ../fonts/corefonts /usr/share/crengine/fonts

}
```

cd files

ls

```
coolreader3-libpng.patch  coolreader3-lipng-1.5.patch
```

```
USE="-wxwidgets" emerge app-text/coolreader3
```

```
Scanning dependencies of target crengine

[  4%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/cp_stats.cpp.o           

[  5%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvstring.cpp.o           

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvstring.cpp: In constructor »CRFileLogger::CRFileLogger(const char*, bool)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvstring.cpp:3079:35: Warnung: ignoring return value of »size_t fwrite(const void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[  6%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/props.cpp.o

[  7%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lstridmap.cpp.o          

[  8%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/rtfimp.cpp.o             

[  9%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/cri18n.cpp.o             

[ 10%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvmemman.cpp.o           

[ 11%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvstyles.cpp.o           

[ 12%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/crtxtenc.cpp.o           

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/crtxtenc.cpp: In Funktion »void MakeStatsForFile(const char*, const char*, const char*, int, FILE*, lString8&)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/crtxtenc.cpp:1519:31: Warnung: ignoring return value of »size_t fread(void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[ 13%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvtinydom.cpp.o

[ 14%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvstream.cpp.o           

[ 15%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvxml.cpp.o              

[ 17%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/chmfmt.cpp.o             

[ 18%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/epubfmt.cpp.o            

[ 19%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/wordfmt.cpp.o            

[ 20%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvstsheet.cpp.o          

[ 21%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvbmpbuf.cpp.o           

[ 22%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvfnt.cpp.o              

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvfnt.cpp: In Funktion »int lvfontOpen(const char*, void**)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvfnt.cpp:74:30: Warnung: ignoring return value of »size_t fread(void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[ 23%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/hyphman.cpp.o

[ 24%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvfntman.cpp.o           

[ 25%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/crgui.cpp.o              

[ 26%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvimg.cpp.o              

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual bool LVPngImageSource::Decode(LVImageDecoderCallback*)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:658:9: Fehler: invalid use of incomplete type »struct png_struct«

/usr/include/png.h:855:16: Fehler: forward declaration of »struct png_struct«

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:677:10: Fehler: »voidp« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

make[2]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvimg.cpp.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2562:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  652:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  253:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  911:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  671:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-local': '/usr/local/portage/overlays/local/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1:

 * ERROR: app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2562:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  652:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  253:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  911:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  671:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";
```

----------

## Christian99

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual bool LVPngImageSource::Decode(LVImageDecoderCallback*)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:658:9: Fehler: invalid use of incomplete type »struct png_struct«

/usr/include/png.h:855:16: Fehler: forward declaration of »struct png_struct«

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.35-r1/work/coolreader3-3.0.35/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:677:10: Fehler: »voidp« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

make[2]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvimg.cpp.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2
```

Sieht für mich nach nem Fehler im Quellcode aus, wenn du dich damit auskennst kannst du ja mal nen blick reinwerfen.

----------

## franzf

Nur weil du Patches ins filesdir legst, werden die noch nicht angewandt. Da musst du schon noch das ebuild anpassen. Der libpng-1.5.patch sollte genau das Problem beheben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        media-fonts/corefonts"

PATCHES=(

    "${FILESDIR}/${P}"coolreader3-lipng-1.5.patch

    "${FILESDIR}/${P}"coolreader3-libpng.patch

)

src_prepare() {
```

```
[ 23%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvfnt.cpp.o              

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvfnt.cpp: In Funktion »int lvfontOpen(const char*, void**)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvfnt.cpp:74:30: Warnung: ignoring return value of »size_t fread(void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[ 25%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/hyphman.cpp.o

[ 26%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvfntman.cpp.o           

[ 27%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/crgui.cpp.o              

[ 28%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvimg.cpp.o              

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual bool LVPngImageSource::Decode(LVImageDecoderCallback*)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:658:9: Fehler: invalid use of incomplete type »struct png_struct«

/usr/include/png.h:855:16: Fehler: forward declaration of »struct png_struct«

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:677:10: Fehler: »voidp« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

make[2]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvimg.cpp.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2547:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  647:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  248:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  896:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  666:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";
```

----------

## franzf

Auch das geht nicht so einfach  :Wink: 

PATCHES geht nur, wenn base eingebunden wurde, und das ist es nicht.

Beim inherit ein "base" hinzufügen, dann sollte PATCHES ausgewertet werden. Ob sie auch funktionieren ist dann natürlich eeine andere Sachen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich gemacht. Dann habe ich auch probiert "${FILESDIR}/${P}"coolreader3-libpng.patch wegzulassen.

Ändert nichts.

----------

## firefly

siehst du in der ausgabe von emerge überhaupt dass die patches angewand werden?

----------

## franzf

Dir ist scheinbar nicht klar, wie der Patch heißen müsste bei dieser Zeile:

```
"${FILESDIR}/${P}"coolreader3-libpng.patch
```

${P} expandiert zu "coolreader3-3.0.36", dein Patch hieße dann folglich "coolreader3-3.0.36coolreader3-libpng.patch" - ist aber nicht der Fall.

Ein einfaches "${FILESDIR}/${P}"-libpng.patch solltest du wollen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer coolreader3 # cat coolreader3-3.0.36.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="3"

inherit cmake-utils base

if [ "${PV}" == 9999 ]

then

        inherit git

        EGIT_REPO_URI="git://crengine.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/crengine/crengine"

        SRC_URI=""

else

        SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/crengine/CoolReader3/cr3-${PV}/cr3_${PV}.orig.tar.gz"

        S=${WORKDIR}/cr3-${PV}

fi

HYP_ARCH="AlReader2.Hyphen.zip"

DESCRIPTION="CoolReader - reader of eBook files (fb2,epub,htm,rtf,txt)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.coolreader.org/"

SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

                 hyphen? ( http://alreader.kms.ru/AlReader/${HYP_ARCH} )"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="qt4 +wxwidgets hyphen"

DEPEND="sys-libs/zlib

        media-libs/libpng

        virtual/jpeg

        media-libs/freetype

        wxwidgets? ( app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets

                >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8 )

        qt4? ( x11-libs/qt-core:4

                x11-libs/qt-gui:4 )

        hyphen? ( app-arch/unzip )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        media-fonts/corefonts"

PATCHES=(

    "${FILESDIR}/${P}"-libpng.patch

)

src_prepare() {

        # fix for amd64

        if use amd64; then

                sed -e 's/unsigned int/unsigned long/g' -i "${S}/crengine/src/lvdocview.cpp" \

                || die "patching lvdocview.cpp for amd64 failed"

        fi

}

src_configure() {

        CMAKE_USE_DIR="${S}"

        CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="Release"

        if use qt4 && ! use wxwidgets; then

                mycmakeargs="-D GUI=QT"

        elif use wxwidgets && ! use qt4; then

                . "${ROOT}/var/lib/wxwidgets/current"

                if [[ "${WXCONFIG}" -eq "none" ]]; then

                        die "The wxGTK profile should be selected!"

                fi

                mycmakeargs="-D GUI=WX"

        else

                die "Only one GUI must be selected"

        fi

        cmake-utils_src_configure

}

src_install() {

        cmake-utils_src_install

        if use hyphen; then

                cd "${WORKDIR}"

                insinto /usr/share/crengine

                find . -name "*hyphen*pdb" -exec \

                        doins {} \;

        fi

        dosym ../fonts/corefonts /usr/share/crengine/fonts

}
```

```
[ 28%] Building CXX object crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvimg.cpp.o              

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual bool LVPngImageSource::Decode(LVImageDecoderCallback*)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:658:9: Fehler: invalid use of incomplete type »struct png_struct«

/usr/include/png.h:855:16: Fehler: forward declaration of »struct png_struct«

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36/crengine/src/lvimg.cpp:677:10: Fehler: »voidp« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

make[2]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/src/lvimg.cpp.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [crengine/CMakeFiles/crengine.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2547:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  647:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  248:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  896:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  666:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-local': '/usr/local/portage/overlays/local/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36:

 * ERROR: app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2547:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  647:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  248:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  896:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  666:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

```

----------

## franzf

coolreader.org sagt, es gibt mittlerweile Version 3.0.56. ebuild kopieren und versuchen, obs geht (mit und ohne patch). Wenn nicht, wäre vllt. der bugreport auf bugs.gentoo.org eine gute Anlaufstelle, um einen Patch zu erfragen.

Andere Frage: Funktioniert denn okular mit USE="ebook" nicht, oder worin liegt der Grund für das Interesse an einem ebook-Reader? (Ich bin eBook-Laie - entweder hab ich Papier in der Hand oder ein pdf am Rechner, mit mehr bin ich noch nicht in Berührung gekommen).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich wollte den einfach mal ausprobieren. Beispielweise zum lesen von epub scheint er ideal zu sein (unterstützt ja kein pdf).

Danke

MfG

----------

## tazinblack

...

sieht irgendwie nach ner Advokatendiskussion aus

 :Laughing: 

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich wollte den einfach mal ausprobieren. Beispielweise zum lesen von epub scheint er ideal zu sein (unterstützt ja kein pdf).
> 
> Danke
> 
> MfG

 

Du hast meine Frage immer noch net beantwortet  :Smile: 

Poste doch einfach mal die ausgabe von emerge bevor die eigentliche übersetzung der sourcen startet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
 * cr3_3.0.36.orig.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cr3_3.0.36.orig.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/coolreader3-3.0.36_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -D GUI=QT -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

Using GUI frontend QT

using USE_EXTERNAL_EDICT_DICTIONARY=0

-D RAM_COMPRESSED_BUFFER_ENABLED=1|0 parameter is not defined: will use default value

using RAM_COMPRESSED_BUFFER_ENABLED=1

-D DOC_DATA_COMPRESSION_LEVEL=0|1|2|3|4|5 parameter is not defined: will use default value

using TEXT_COMPRESSION_LEVEL=1

-D DOC_BUFFER_SIZE=N parameter is not defined: will use default value

using DOC_BUFFER_SIZE=0x400000

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found version "4.8.0")

-- Found ZLIB: /usr/lib64/libz.so (found version "1.2.5.1")

-- Found PNG: /usr/lib64/libpng.so 

-- Found JPEG: /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so 

-- Found Freetype: /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so 

Will build patched LIBCHM library

Will make tinydict library - .dict format support

Will make CR3/QT

-- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found version "4.8.0")

Languages: ru;uk;de;es;pl

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Release

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -march=nocona -O2 -pipe 

C++             -march=nocona -O2 -pipe 

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/coolreader3-3.0.36_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/cr3-3.0.36 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/coolreader3-3.0.36/work/coolreader3-3.0.36_build"

make 
```

----------

## firefly

also da werden keinerlei patches angewandt

----------

## franzf

Dann muss halt noch base_src_prepare ans Ende von src_prepare() vom ebuild gepackt werden.

----------

